# Are all cable coax splitters the same?



## sttubs (Jul 19, 2011)

I see different frequencies listed & I don't know what would be the best for my HD cable.
I found this: http://cgi.ebay.com/Premium-8-way-C...940?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b3a9abe4
and this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ClearView-8-Way...342?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb50e175e
Any tips would be appreciated. 
Thanks.

Edit: Are cable amplifiers worth it?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 19, 2011)

The more expensive one is rated for up to 2.4 GHz where the cheap one is only rated for 1 GHz.  You need the higher Hz ones if you are dealing with high-frequency signals (like when carrying two signals on one line).

Otherwise, the only real difference is powered (amplified) or not.  Unless you're amplifying the signal a lot before the splitter, I wouldn't use an unpowered splitter.  Those things are 8 way which effectively means the power of the signal sent to each out is 1/8th the input signal strength.

I use a Channel Plus DA-550HHR in my house.  It works good, except with the transformer dies.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 19, 2011)

Frequency is different in cable splitters. as ford said, higher freq the better.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 19, 2011)

I wouldn't be thinking of an 8-way splitter without some sort of amplifier - at which point, you should get something like Ford has where it will amplify each output channel (or at least amplifies the input enough to handle all of the outputs).  I had one at one time and it advised putting terminators on output ports that weren't being used.  I don't know if that is still a potential issue.  If so, look for an amp that comes with the terminators.

You can normally get away with a 2-way splitter without amplification as long as you're getting a good signal to begin with.  Beyond that, it starts to get more iffy.

Edit:  and the 1ghz splitter won't cut it for HD cable.  You need to go up to at least 2ghz.  Check with your cable company to see what they use.  Or if you have a cable modem, then you already have a splitter.  It should say right on the casing what the frequency range is.


----------

